# Faux leather jackets <3



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

I wanna make a post about those cos they're cool and I own one :3

I wear it a lot as an autism comfort item too (its pretty comfy in general and seems to regulate my body tempriture better than other clothing items i have).


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Dec 20, 2020)

And now you own two of them.


----------

